# Albert Lortzing



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

I recently got myself interested in the work of Albert Lortzing and I was wondering two things:
1) Does anyone have any suggestions for a recording of "Rolands Knappen oder Das ersehnte Glück"?
2) How much of a debt does Richard Wagner owe Lortzing on account of borrowing from at least two of his works (Hans Sachs and Der Waffenschmied)?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

anmhe said:


> I recently got myself interested in the work of Albert Lortzing and I was wondering two things:
> 1) Does anyone have any suggestions for a recording of "Rolands Knappen oder Das ersehnte Glück"?
> 2) How much of a debt does Richard Wagner owe Lortzing on account of borrowing from at least two of his works (Hans Sachs and Der Waffenschmied)?


 Enlighten us, are their any recordings?


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Albert Lortzing* - _Zar und Zimmermann_






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zar_und_Zimmermann


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

There are plenty of recordings of Waffenschmied, Wildschütz, Regina, and Zar und Zimmerman. Still can't even find one copy of Rolands Knappen (which is why I started the thread).


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I haven't been able, either. Maybe we are lucky and some member can guide us to a recording.

My favorite Lortzing's opera is "Undine". It's available in youtube, if anyone could be interested:






About Wagner's debt to Lortzing... Frankly, I think is a very modest one, in best case scenario.


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

Schigolche: Thanks for posting the link to Undine. I'll check it out later in the week.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

anmhe said:


> There are plenty of recordings of Waffenschmied, Wildschütz, Regina, and Zar und Zimmerman. Still can't even find one copy of Rolands Knappen (which is why I started the thread).


That's why I asked you are their any at all, answer no .
( As far as I can find)


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

Pugg said:


> That's why I asked you are their any at all, answer no .
> ( As far as I can find)


So you were asking me because you already knew there were none? That's just counterproductive. Best to just say "I haven't found one," rather than "enlighten us."


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am puzzled about a Lortzing recording I got in a set. Here is the set:









According to the back cover, Der Wildschutz features Berry and Rothenberger, conducted by Schuchter. But when I search this opera on Amazon for Rothenberger, I only get this one, which does not feature the same singers (but for Rothenberger) and has a different conductor:









So I wonder if they had a misprint on the opera set back cover. I search Google and cannot find the recording as listed on the back cover.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I have to say I have given Lortzing a rather fair chance but have come to the conclusion that I don´t like his operas that much.
I find it a mystery that Zar und Zimmermann is one of the top ten operas in Germany and have been so for a *very* long time.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

anmhe said:


> I recently got myself interested in the work of Albert Lortzing and I was wondering two things:
> 1) Does anyone have any suggestions for a recording of "Rolands Knappen oder Das ersehnte Glück"?
> 2) How much of a debt does Richard Wagner owe Lortzing on account of borrowing from at least two of his works (Hans Sachs and Der Waffenschmied)?


If you're still after _Rolands Knappen_:

House of Opera has a copy for sale (2005 Freiberg): http://www.operapassion.com/cd7188.html


----------

